# Pale Moonlight: Game Thread



## Serp (Feb 27, 2012)

*Pale Moonlight*
A city filled with crime, drug dealers, pimps and whores, organised  gangster, bribery and all the juicy bits. Murders fill the night, a  night filled with nothing more than the dregs of society. Terra Belle,  named to mean beautiful city, but now simply called Terrible by the folk  of the city. Underneath the sheen of crime, there hides an even bigger  fault of the city.

 Crackheads are no longer just crackheads and crooked bosses no longer   so, the bloodlines of the night run through the city and its under   growth like a red sock left in with the whites. All hung out to dry in  the pale moonlight.
Gotham City meets Transylvania



ARC 1: Goodnight sweet Prince.
The son of the SLP boss has been killed the only thing known so far is that he was murdered.
---------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------

Vincent was sitting behind his desk, the sun slowly going down visible in the window behind him. This would be another long night unless he decided to give up. But the word of mouth was that the son of Victor Alecsandr was dead, and the streets would be turned upside down due to it. Vincent had decided it would be his task to figure out who killed him, before the roads ran red with blood. Could it have been the Red Socks, a crackhead or someone else, whoever it was it was a serious thing.
"Fuck, I don't know how but Victor will respond to this somehow." He placed his hands in his head, and sighed.


----

Sang was pressed up against a wall, a man wrapped around her and paying for the pleasure. Soon it was all done. Sang started to clean herself up and turned to the customer. "That will be $50 please." He handed it over quickly and then was on his way.

This day was a good day, Sang had had a nice walk in the park, smelled the flowers, gotten a bite to eat and even got paid. But today she knew something wasn't right, with her gang connections from the past she knew that the SLP was on a warpath, something she did not wanna get anywhere near involved with. 

The SLP are out for blood, if they start something with the Red Socks, whether it was justified or not they would retaliate with a craving for flesh. 
​


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2012)

Locking the car door Ryan adjusted his jacket and made his way towards O'Brian's Tavern. Leaving the old muscle car behind him the former pro boxer couldn't help but think what kind of piece of shit it was. But still it was all he had so he kept his mouth shut and moved on. Because one could probably break in to it faster then in to an open bank safe Ryan made sure to keep all the important stuff on him.

Money, ID's, car and apartment keys and his gun. Double checking his inside jacket pocket the man continued towards the door. Seeing as it was already dark, it got noticeably colder outside. The nights were cold and ruthless in Terra Belle. Being a bouncer at one of the strip clubs Ryan had to work tonight, but that was still hours away. Though for some reason he got that feeling, the feeling that tonight would be one of '_those_' nights.

But if you don't show up for work, you get fired. You can be bleeding, you can be in bed with Shakira, the boss wants you on the spot at the agreed time. That was the deal, and until Ryan got a better one, he'd stick to that one.

Entering through the door of the establishment the muscular fighter walked inside greeting several of the patrons by nodding his head. Looking around Ryan could tell that the mood was a bit off, people seemed tense for whatever reason. Had there been a fight inside here? Taking a stool by the bar Ryan put his elbows on the counter and looked at O'Brian. "*Check O'Brian: Hey old man. Gimme a beer. How's the business?*" He asked seconds later while waiting on his order, little did he know that things were a bit worse then a simple fist fight.


----------



## StoneCliff (Feb 27, 2012)

As Cicero stood alone in his apartment, he looked down at his city. This was a city, a great city. Hidden beneath the facade of wig stores and gangs, there lay good people. He sighed, reaching for his jacket. Looks like its the time of the night again, he said sighing. He grabbed his keys and left.

Cicero walked down the street, heading for Gianni's Place. The doors of the fine resturant were closed, as they usually were at this  time. Cicero banged on the door, demanding the Red Socks Leader. *Check Gianni's "I know you're in there!"*


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2012)

Rachael took her time and looked out of her window and smile at the city that housed her for a long time. For the longest she didn't know what was outside these walls nor does she want to. She was a low life, and she was going to make sure she is going to stay in the city that housed losers like her. She sighed as she turned around and heard the loud sirens and people yelling...

It calmed her...

She sighed as she moved onto the fire exit, the sound of the creaking made her pause for a minute. It was late tonight, and she didn't want to wake up her little sister and worry her. Not tonight when she had a big audition tomorrow, Rachael turned around and slowly closed the window before making sure it was good.  The small kitchen light was left on because she knew her sister liked to wake up in the middle of the night and get water.

This will be the only night she wouldn't be sleeping on that torn up couch of hers....

"Time to get to business..." she told herself as she stretched and put her hand in a pony tail


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2012)

Gaja said:


> Entering through the door of the establishment the muscular fighter walked inside greeting several of the patrons by nodding his head. Looking around Ryan could tell that the mood was a bit off, people seemed tense for whatever reason. Had there been a fight inside here? Taking a stool by the bar Ryan put his elbows on the counter and looked at O'Brian. "*Check O'Brian: Hey old man. Gimme a beer. How's the business?*" He asked seconds later while waiting on his order, little did he know that things were a bit worse then a simple fist fight.



Check Response:
O'Brian looked over at the punter over at the bar, a small smile passed his lips, this was a good kid, that was not a compliment in Terra Belle. O'Brian knew everything apart from what other people knew but that was a given ey. How much this kid Ryan knew was a different question.

"Coming right up boy." O'Brian said spitting on the floor, before filling up a pint glass off the tap. He passed the beer back at Ryan. "Business is business, its fine I guess, but we got a dead mafia prince, and the rest of the gangs could blow up, Red Socks, SLP and even the general crackheads could be brought down into this, so its good now, but not for much longer."



			
				Stonecliff said:
			
		

> Cicero walked down the street, heading for Gianni's Place. The doors of  the fine resturant were closed, as they usually were at this  time.  Cicero banged on the door, demanding the Red Socks Leader. *Check Gianni's "I know you're in there!"*



The doors opened, and two of Gianni's men stood there. 
"The Boss don't wanna see none of your kind." Said the first one.

"Alive that is." The other said with a toothy grin.

"Who are you anyways? Maybe your name my twist a nerve in the Boss, otherwise fuck off."


----------



## StoneCliff (Feb 28, 2012)

Cicero looked at the guards. Nothing special, I can probably take them. He felt the scare across his chest. Last time I did get in a fight though, I nearly didn't come back. He hesitated. No, no more violence in my city. Not yet.

*Check Guards "Say Mr. Red is here, he'll know what it means.""*


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2012)

StoneCliff said:


> Cicero looked at the guards. Nothing special, I can probably take them. He felt the scare across his chest. Last time I did get in a fight though, I nearly didn't come back. He hesitated. No, no more violence in my city. Not yet.
> 
> *Check Guards "Say Mr. Red is here, he'll know what it means.""*



The two cronies looked back at each other and one of them disappeared to the back returning moments later.
"Gianni, will see you. Its your lucky day." He says waving Cicero through.

In the back room, Gianni eating a huge 50pound steak, medium rare the blood flicking around and catching his cotton bib. 
"So Mr Red, you come to disturb me outside of business hours. At this moment I don't want to get invovled with any one that's not one of us, so say your piece." He says as he carves another chunk out of his steak. 

----------------

Viola is making her way to Gianni's, she needs to talk to the Red Socks boss, in order to sort out some problems she might be facing. As she approaches the restaurant, she sees a blond man being led through by Luka. Never a good sign, still she makes her way to the restaurant.


----------



## StoneCliff (Mar 3, 2012)

Cicero's eyes shot daggers at Gianni. He thought back to months ago, when he began his tourism campaign. He wanted this city to thrive, to be a hotspot. He had spoken with the gang leaders, allowing them to exist as long as there wasn't any violence.

*Check Gianni* "Goddammit, Gianni! You're rival gang leader gets killed, and you expect me to believe it wasn't one of your men? We made a deal, and you know this won't end well for you."


----------



## Serp (Mar 7, 2012)

Gianni narrowed his eyes back at Cicero. To directly challenge Gianni was almost unheard of in this city, but Cicero was new, new to the ways of Terra Belle, so he kept his cool for a while. 

"Firstly, get your facts straight little man, it was not the boss it was the Son, a pointless death for the success of the Red Socks. It only serves to anger the SLP, so why would I do it. You have always favoured the SLP over us, although I can't be surprised, for all I know it could be your plan to start a war." 

Gianni stood up and clicked his fingers, Luka made his way to hold Cicero in place.
"So tell me Cicero, why should I let you go?"


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 10, 2012)

*Terrible Terrabelle*

There was a sudden, noisome crack followed by the duller sounds of impact. A few more followed behind. Gunfire, for sure.

None of the loud noises or their implications really affected Neem. From their start to their finish, he continued carefully inspecting his unusual tarot. They were portraits, men and women of all ages and types, given names like "The Eminento" and "The Eleutherophilist" and arranged in crosses, rows, and lanes. There were some cards with blank faces, but they were separated from the rest and tied tightly together with ribbon. When Neem finished arranging cards in the center he made a short, impatient click. In the center of his spread lay "The Emiento" over "The Mome". He looked at the rest of his spread and began shuffling them back together. He kept the whole deck in a hand worked metal and leather case. The faceless cards were the last to go.

With the cards put away, Neem looked around the room once and a gentle sniffing sound could be heard from behind the hard face of his jester's mask. The room was beginning to smell like sulfur and other things from his bathing water. He was going to need a new place soon, preferably as soon as he found cleaner water. It was hard to be picky in the projects, but Neem had always had a keen sense of smell. It was never a bad idea to keep moving either.

The most important task to Neem, however, was much simpler: he was growing hungry. With his current sulfuric presence, he couldn't go to any respectable diner without attracting unwanted attention. He would have to find Shoba, the eastern kebab woman. Nolan made his way to the window and looked out. 

His apartment was a far place, vertically speaking, which was just how Neem liked it. Besides the obvious advantages that came with a view, Neem had learned a while ago that the easiest places to make safe were the ones most difficult to get to. As vacants went, this place was more difficult than most: the flooring around the door was almost unusable due to an impressive amount  of water damage. The most reliable way in or out was the window, which was wide enough to make it easy.

Looking for Shoba, Neem turned away from the fetid ruin of the projects. There was too much violence here for her to survive, but her gamble was that enough of the hungry project residents wouldn't mind a walk for a bite to eat. Most days, she was right. It didn't take long for Neem to spot her red tarped cart on the Eastern edge. Checking he had money for a few kebabs, Neem hoisted himself to the windowsill. Poised, he looked for a likely ledge and leaped.

Acrobatics came easier to Neem than most, and while it probably would have bee simpler to just walk the streets to Shoba's cart Neem would run the risk of encounters with gun toting stupids. Plus, going from building to building this way had never stopped being fun. It didn't take Neem long to reach Shoba, though he made sure he dropped down to street level before she saw him.

"Garcon," he said, "it smells as good as ever."

The light olive of her skin grew wrinkles like toasted almonds as she chuckled. "I still don't think that word means what you think it does."

"Your continued insistence brings even me to doubt, but forgive me: it is the only word for you I know."

"You'll never get a discount that way, you know."

"I would never dream of it, but I can hope."

"Enough, enough. What will it be today?"

The sound of Neem gently licking his lips could be heard from under the mask. "Today is a lamb day, I think. I'll take four." He was fishing for the notes before he finished his order.

"Tall order," she said, "and thank you. It'll be a few minuts while they're getting ready. Make yourself at home." Shoba began to put the wraps against the vertical Nan grill, and heated up the spitted lamb roast. Neem put the notes on the table. "Is there anything I can tell my mysterious friend to pass the time?"

*Check Shoba: "I believe there is, actually. Have you heard any news today?"*


----------



## Serp (Mar 11, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> Neem put the notes on the table. "Is there anything I can tell my mysterious friend to pass the time?"
> 
> *Check Shoba: "I believe there is, actually. Have you heard any news today?"*



Shoba smiled and looked at Neem.
"Well have you heard that the mafia prince of the SLP is dead?" Shoba says as she turns the kebabs over the grill. "Common word is he was killed by the Red Socks." Turning the kebabs still. "But higher more informed sources say the Red Socks wouldn't attempt such a thing in fear of war, not saying they are scared but war would be as unwelcome as fleas to the red socks."  Shoba smiled her wrinkly smiled.

"But time is running out my friend, if the SLP don't figure out who committed said crime, they will have to strike the RS so that they don't lose face, and its like they say when the head falls the body will feel the pain and you my friend are part of a bigger body than you know." She said in a hushed voice.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 21, 2012)

Ryan rested against the bar, looking at the beverage tat was in front of him. He seemed to be quite absent from the scene, as if he was contemplating some complex issue while in reality it was nothing like that. He was simply thinking about Terra Belle, this wretched city...

And the more he thought about it, the more he felt he didn't quite understand it. It wasn't like he could change anything, but he still found it weird that this one spot, this particular hell hole did it this way, for decades now things were like this and everyone seemed fine with it. Or at least as fine a person could be with a broken down Gotham City filled with criminals, mobsters, pimps and hookers. Taking a sip of the beer Ryan put the glass down once more and smiled. "_you can't change it, you just have to ride the wave and see where you end up I guess..._"

He wasn't a fool, but still sometimes the almost bald bouncer had quite the psychological approach. Turning his chair around he put a $10 bill on the counter for old O'Brian, despite the beer being significantly less. He better make his way to work.

"_Another day in paradise I guess..._" Drunken perverts, old and young, sober or not, armed they were most of the times, and aggressive too, like they actually knew how to fight. And as if actually they knew what it was that they were to eager to fight for. But blasting a couple of idiots in the nose and possibly opening their eyes to the real words, and that 'loving' a striper did not mean climbing the stage and trying to save her from her work.

Zipping his jacket up Ryan left such thoughts behind, maybe tonight would be different. But the death of this mafia prince meant nothing good... So he continued walking towards the door. "Cya old man." He waved of casually as he spotted something to his left, he couldn't help but look. Long blond hair, a tight black dress, black shoes and legs that saw no end. Oh those generous legs, almost saying 'Don't tell daddy I'm out.'

She didn't seem that old, maybe 22, but she certainly had every guy in the joint stare at her, trying to steal that mesmerizing scent of perfume if nothing else. After a couple of seconds Ryan looked away and back at the door and exited. For some reason it was quite hard to look away, damn she was fine...

"Fucking work... oh well..."


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2012)

Sang spotted a man leaving O'Brian's, there was no love lost between her and the old man, but she preferred not to work in there and he appreciated it. 

She could smell it on him, the lust, she had been in this job along time and in this position even longer. Sang looked at this man, he stood out compared to the others like badger in a space suit, he had not yet given into the dark cloudly, yet sustainable dread that was the underbelly of Terra Belle. The beauty was still lost on him, never mind she would soon show him.

"Hey roughneck, what you upto?" She said calling out to Ryan and walking slowly upto the man, her heels long and thin and her legs even more so.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2012)

Sang looked back at Ryan's eyes, the eyes of a fighter and his words confirmed it even more so. The kind of man to fight for what he believed in, that was the kind of guy Sang liked, that was at least if what they believed in was the right kind of things.

"Oh I see, well if you want me to come with you that will cost you, the usual rate." Her eyes playfully darting up and down Ryan's body.  

She looked back at the drunks and the dogs that plagued these streets at this time of night and sighed, turning back to Ryan. "Or if instead you come with me and let me take the lead, I can show you things I bet have only plagued you in the sweet embrace of sleep." She said licking her lips.

This guy was interesting and Sang was looking to see how he would, go what were his limits and if she could break him and profit from it, or if he would be like all the others a waste of time and meat.

"So what's it gonna be big boy, your way or my way. My name is Sang by the way, yes like the drink."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 24, 2012)

And there it was, the smile of an angel... This broad knew which weapons to use to steer things her way. Ryan liked her, she seemed not only hot as hell but it was as if there was more to her. Cracking a smile after Sang issued her invitation Ryan closed his eyes and chuckled. Kicking the door open once more he replied the only logical thing in his mind.

"Alright then Sang. Let's do it your way."

Looking at her again, the muscular figure had little idea what the woman had in store for him, he would let himself be surprised. Waiting on her to reply he added. "The name's Ryan... After you." Things got real interesting as that wicked perfume made its way in to the nose of Ryan, her smell was intoxicating very much like her looks. He knew it, he was playing with fire here, and he liked it...


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2012)

Sang smiled as he took in her invitation. Her name, her attitude and even her smell radiated danger, but still this guy, this Ryan decided to follow, without even much hesitation. Perhaps she could push him even further than at first thought. 

"Very well Ryan, follow me." She said with a smirk. "Two's fine but three is a party, I know you won't have any objections to this." She pulled out her mobile phone and dialled a number. Ring ring. "V its Sang, and I have a very tasty looking meal here, I was wondering if you wanted to come and play." "Yes I'm by O'Brians making my way back to the house meet us there if you can. Ok Bye."

She continued walking. "Come along Ryan, and I hope you know this won't work out unless you give yourself over entirely, experience the feeling of freedom, your life, your danger, your pleasure out of your hands. An experience you will never forget."

And with that she started to pick up the pace, not hindered by her huge heels, waiting for Ryan to follow her into the unknown.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 24, 2012)

"You got that right." Ryan commented at Sang's 'three is a party' line of wisdom, as the woman exited the place in front of him. And while she took out her phone and seemed to call someone Ryan closed the door and started walking after her.

"..." Zipping his jacket up to his chest he remained silent until Sang was finished with her conversation. Not that he heard any of it, the wind that picked up and Sang turning that back towards him made it hard. Not that he was really interested in the phone call anyway, his eyes picked up the shape of her figure from behind, every bt as charming as the front if he could say so himself.

Bringing his eyes back upstairs he heard the brunette call out to him after she was done with her call. Her words were a bit weird... Was this broad in to S&M or something? Or was it roleplaying... Who cares anyway... For some reason he related her words to life in general and just smiled as he picked up the pace and caught up to the walking beauty.

"I got you Sang..." Walking at her pace Ryan looked at the petite woman and for a second pushed all the dirty thoughts away and asked. "... by the way. Aren't you cold in this weather? You want my jacket?" After all, walking around Terra Belle during night in nothing but a dress and a pair of heels had to be a bitch.


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2012)

Sang smiled at his concern. "Honey when you got a heart this cold and a body this hot, temperature means less than nothing." And Sang continued to walk leaving them in silence as they walked through the back alleys of Terra Belle and stopped outside a house. The house was old but sturdy, only one light was on at the top of the house, the rest was dimly lit.

Sang reached the door and touched it and it slowly sung open, the pale light of lanterns filled the rooms. "Come on, I invite you in." The hallway was filled with fine chill, the one that made your skin alert and tempted. Much like Terra Belle the house seemed to hide a darker under belly, in the lounge a bottle of whiskey and a 9mm placed finely on a table, but Sang passed that with no notice given, she was making her way to the stairs. 

She carefully began walking up the stairs her figure gently shifting with her strides. Turning back to Ryan, still all in silence she placed a finger to her lips. The lit room was before them and and no sooner than it was 2 yards away did it swing open, and standing there was a blonde woman, her eyes tinted with a touch of madness, but her body strong yet supple.

"Oh S, your right he does look tasty. So what is your plan for him then."

Sang walked past the blonde woman and into the room. She placed herself on the bed, upon the silk and lace covers and smiled. "V, I think I'll let him choose, he can hit the sheets or the streets." She giggled to herself.

"Very well, so what's it gonna be..." 

"Ryan, is his name." Sang added.

"So Ryan, what do we do now?" The blonde woman added, slowly running her hands up her tight jeans.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 24, 2012)

Ryan didn't say anything when Sang answered about the cold not affecting her. Was she too proud to accept it? If so, it was her decision. It wasn't like Ryan didn't offer her his jacket.

With his 9mm hidden he walked beside Sang, a serious look on his face as the two entered alleys that meant no good for anyone. Ryan knew that he had to be careful, crack heads and thugs could be waiting on any given corner to jump either of them. And sometimes the fists of a pro-boxer just wouldn't cut it. And there was that news about that crime prince getting killed. But to their luck no one stopped them on their way, and eventually the two reached an old house.

Ryan looked at it for a few seconds, spotting the light on the top floor immediately. He had never seen this house before, well in all fairness Terra Belle was a big ass city. Next thing he knew Sang invited him in. "Thanks..." Suffice to say that sometimes Ryan wasn't a man of many words. He simply followed the brown haired beauty inside.

Things got a bit weird when he walked in and saw a bottle of whiskey and a gun, although in this city that wasn't anything out of the ordinary. Still, was this Sang's place? Or maybe a friends'? In any case Ryan followed her up the stairs, her figure as mesmerizing as always. She could probably drive the other men crazy with those moves. Ryan smiled, this chick was interesting, and then the door swung open and the blonde one showed up.

The man smiled when he heard a comment being made about his looks, and it sounded like they were going to eat him, cute... Unzipping his jacket he walked in to the room, keeping his eyes on Sang as she lay on that bed. Looking away he took his black leather jacket off and slowly put it on a table. *Check room* Revealing his imposing physique the muscular man turned towards Sang and took out his gun, putting it next to the jacket as well.

"I wonder... what do we do?" He said a bit playfully as he came a bit closer towards Sang, staring down at her. "My my what a fine sight... You know I'd hate to leave you all alone here." Little did he know what was truly going on, not just in this room, not just in this house, but in this entire city...


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2012)

Check: In the room, there was many to see, a large kingsize bed with red and gold silk cover, a dresser table, where an old green bottle rest with a stopper in it,  two glasses one with dregs of liquid at the bottom one clean.  On the table next to the bed its flat top holding Ryan's gun and jacket. The other woman stood by a leather chair and corner light guarded by lampshade. The drapes were thick and heavy, but open and the window crisscrossed served as a window out into world outside.

Sang laughed at Ryan, the laugh was hearty. "You don't know me from anyone, I could be a murderer and yet you follow me to my house, and question if you should leave me alone, you question if you should do anything with me, or at least you should. But you don't something about hmm. Your body may be fine, but your brain lacking." Sang said in a low voice.

"Now now S, that's mean he is our guest and he can do whatever he likes." The blonde said from her corner.

"Thats very true V, so do what you want Ryan."

"Yes whatever you want." 

"Kiss us, fuck us, take us, anything you have ever wanted to do to another person now is your chance." Sang purred. 

Viola walked over and lifted Ryan's gun. "Harm us, shoot us, cut us?" And pulling a knife from her boot, the blonde added to Sang's list.

"Yes this is the chance to be free, do what you wish Ryan, outside this room at this moment in time doesn't exist." Sang said laying back on the bed.

The blonde crept onto the bed and started to lower the straps of Sangs dress. "Whatever you want grasp it now, we can take it." she chuckled.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 24, 2012)

Sang was wearing a bronze colored dress with gold accents and a ruby around her neck, and after they finished their little talk V joined her, slowly lowering the strap on her dress. "I'm sure you can take it..."

Grabbing the bottom of his T-shirt he took it of in one fell swoop, dropping it on the leather chair Viola was standing next to moments ago. "_I guess these are the crazies of this city..._" Ryan still considered it half foreplay, half serious, since he wasn't in to cutting or shooting beautiful women. What kind of freaks were in this city anyway??? Focusing fully on the ladies in front of him he added.

"Hehe no no no, no nasty shit. At least not for now." Making his way towards Sang and Viola he casually got rid of his sneakers and pushed the brown haired woman fully on to the bed as he leaned in closer. All he wanted was a night of mutual pleasuring, sex until dawn, and then maybe a shower... It wasn't everyday that he got a threesome with two hot chicks, so might as well make the best of it...

*Check: Sang's and Viola's bodies (clothes and possible oddities related to touch)*


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 25, 2012)

*Terrible Terrabelle*

Shoba never smiled, or at least, Neem had never seen it. When he asked the question, Shoba's face grew even more wrinkled. "Yes," she said. "I do. Some boys have been killing each other, in parts all over this city." That wasn't news, or it wasn't if you lived in Terrible Terrabelle. Still, her aging figure cut hasty, unconsidered motions as she went about her work. She burned her hand getting too close to the nan oven. Neem might be reading into it too much, but he was almost certain she was very agitated. 

Neem chose to joke while she briefly paused for work. "When animals kill each other, I've heard it's called natural selection." Shoba didn't laugh, and kept grunting through her work. Eventually she stopped, and Neem didn't think she looked any happier when she turned around.

"I haven't known you long, but you always seem like a bright kid. You've studied enough to think highly of yourself, but I must ask: what do you surround yourself with to think you're so smart?" Neem felt it was best to remain silent. He had angered her visibly, though her voice wasn't raised. "Scientists? No, street punks. People who belong here. I think you don't belong here, boy. Let me tell you something: no one plays it that cold out there. If they do, they ain't worth breath from their lips." 

Neem felt relieved, but also distantly guilty. It was true that he hadn't known Shoba for long, but he did have an attachment to certain people of age. That had come from his upbringing. "I'm sorry. I don't always say the best things." It was hard to seem apologetic from behind a mask, but Neem did his best. 

Shoba looked at Neem a while, judging his sincerity. She spit, suddenly, off to the side and her lungs seemed to bellow out stress as she sighed. "I know, boy. Who does? Still, being more polite to people never hurt. Maybe I started the story wrong."

"How should you start it?"

Shoba turned the fire low, and burned her hand again as she did it. Neem noticed the same abrupt motions as before. "My friend died because some corner boys were shooting each other." Neem inhaled softly. That explained Shoba's agitation, and put his own remarks into the proper harsh light. "I don't know which boys, and it burns me somehow."

Neem calculated the proper response. "I know what you feel, but it might be for the best. Witnesses die in this city, friend. There aren't enough fine people."

Shoba chuckled then, gruffly. "Justice is cold, and blind as a bitch. I suppose you're right about the witnessing, but I won't have to worry about that if what I heard is true."

That sounded strange to Neem, but voicing the possibility hadn't been a relief. "What did you hear?"

Shoba spat, but this time she paused to gather a big amount of phlegm. "Who was behind it. Who set all those boys to killing." Shoba maintained the phlegmatic poise of one who remained unworried of death through her age. Neem had seen that before too, and waited patiently for the last bit of information to sift out. "It was a gang that calls themselves the SLP. I heard that they're ready to go to war, and if they do, you and I won't have to worry, friend. This city will be burned entirely."

That was news. Neem wished fiercely that he could spit at the moment. He gave an oath instead. "The Emiento!"

Shoba looked at Neem with some caution. "Who's that?"

It was Neem's turn now to laugh gruffly. "Right now? A pain in my ass."


----------



## StoneCliff (Mar 25, 2012)

Cicero looked at the apes holding him back, the stench of them overbearing. "You're making me angry, G. You wouldn't want that" He threw one of the hulking figures onto a table, escaping the grasp of the other. "You'll regret this, Gianni, believe me."  He ran through the restaurant, vaulting through the tempered glass of the front window. Cicero ran blindly into the street, not even hearing the blaring horn of the truck. The driver attempted to swerve away, but to no avail. 

Several hours later

Cicero rubbed his head, as he awoke in the hospital room. The steady rhythm of the monitors being the only noise. The grimy floors told the tales of thousands of patients. *Check room*


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2012)

Gaja said:


> Sang was wearing a bronze colored dress with gold accents and a ruby around her neck, and after they finished their little talk V joined her, slowly lowering the strap on her dress. "I'm sure you can take it..."
> 
> Grabbing the bottom of his T-shirt he took it of in one fell swoop, dropping it on the leather chair Viola was standing next to moments ago. "_I guess these are the crazies of this city..._" Ryan still considered it half foreplay, half serious, since he wasn't in to cutting or shooting beautiful women. What kind of freaks were in this city anyway??? Focusing fully on the ladies in front of him he added.
> 
> ...



*Check:* Sang's dress had fallen off swiftly showing her soft skin, no sign of scars of undesirables, her skin was as perfect as her curves. Golden bra with matching thing was her choice of underwear this evening, it glimmered lightly in the soft light. Viola had removed her top, averaged size yet firm perky breasts made a nice appearance, her body though lined with small silvery scars, that did nothing to lower her sex appeal but rather firmly root down her spot of resident badass. 

"Come on then boy, your under our control tonight and we want alot of fun."Viola said cooly before jumping into the bed with the two of them. 




			
				 Stonecliff said:
			
		

> Cicero looked at the apes holding him back, the stench of them  overbearing. "You're making me angry, G. You wouldn't want that" He  threw one of the hulking figures onto a table, escaping the grasp of the  other. "You'll regret this, Gianni, believe me."  He ran through the  restaurant, vaulting through the tempered glass of the front window.  Cicero ran blindly into the street, not even hearing the blaring horn of  the truck. The driver attempted to swerve away, but to no avail.
> 
> Several hours later
> 
> Cicero rubbed his head, as he awoke in the hospital room. The steady  rhythm of the monitors being the only noise. The grimy floors told the  tales of thousands of patients. *Check room*



*Check:* The room was a single, Cicero its only guest. The monitors beeped and graphs and pictures ran rampant on the screens. All seemed fine apart from the man standing in the corner.

"Fear not young one, you are safe now." Dr Kang said in his low but menacing voice.

"So why don't you tell me, what brought you to me."


----------

